# What makes a Con.



## Zar (Sep 8, 2010)

I would like to hear opinions on what makes a fur-con. 
Is it the events? What are they? 
What happens?
Is one con all you need to be hooked?
Best/Worst thing about con?
If you had to describe a fur con how would you describe it.

I want to hear some nice detailed answers.
thanks!


----------



## The DK (Sep 8, 2010)

id say it has to be fun and the people you go there with helps. really i dont know exactly what happens, im going to my first con in atlanta in march. i think after my first con im hooked and im in for good.


----------



## Izzy Otter (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently went to iFC.  Even though I went alone, it was easy to make friends there.
The events were fun, 2, Uncle Kage, and Bucktown Tiger were there.
Other than the events, just being there is fun, and theres normally pleanty of things to do.
Even though this was a first year con, it was enough to make me want to go there next year.
Best thing:  in my opinion, just meeting new people.
Worst thing: it will make a dent in your wallet with food/hotel/general stuff you want to buy
Since I have only been to this one, i can't really say what the larger cons are like.


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 8, 2010)

The question is a bit unclear.

Are you asking what defines a con as furry?
Are you asking what 'makes' a furcon (as in, what makes it good)?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd have to say the experience of being with like minded people in a setting where members can openly express their views of the fandom makes a convention.

Most importantly is the people.


----------



## Zar (Sep 17, 2010)

Istanbul said:


> The question is a bit unclear.
> 
> Are you asking what defines a con as furry?
> Are you asking what 'makes' a furcon (as in, what makes it good)?



Both actually, the questions are open for interoperation, what ever you feel like answering.


----------



## Metalfoxfurry (Sep 17, 2010)

Its defiintly the furs


----------

